# Whom should you trust to wash your car?



## FrogPrince (Oct 10, 2010)

If you don't want or just don't know how to wash your car, where do you go to get the job done properly?

I'm clueless about car care, but I've been told not to use an automatic car wash, not to use supermarket car park valeters, not to go to hand car wash outfits, not to use mobile services and so on because they either damage paint or don't care enough to use the right methods or don't care enough to carry the right equipment.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

CORRECT to all of those. Except the good companies. :lol:

What you're looking for issssss......... a BUTLER!

I'm assuming you don't have one so let's say your options are to pay someone good a fortune to do it, or DIY. A non-silicone sponge or wash mitt. Blast the worst of the dirt off, use a good shampoo, start at the top and work down, only wipe each section once in straight lines following the bodywork using the weight of the sponge/mitt. No need to go over and over and over or round and round and round. Maybe twice over the bottom sills but that's all it needs.

Dry... same technique. Get a nice soft towel or synthetic chamois (they're fine on paint actually but a towel just works better).

Apply coating(s) of your choice as and when required. Job done


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Just do it yourself. Bleach and brillo pads work well or tampons and body scrub

Check out detailing world for an honest answer.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Have a look in the show & shine section, or as above at detailing world, or cleanyourcar.co.uk. Just embrace the world of OCD car cleaning, once you have started, it will all become clear, good luck


----------



## FrogPrince (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks.

So where can I find a good butler?


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Ask and ye shall recieve

http://www.butlerbureau.com/

http://www.butlertohire.co.uk/


----------



## JimWD (Dec 22, 2010)

See if this guide helps at all.


----------



## FrogPrince (Oct 10, 2010)

That's a useful reference, Jim. Thanks. Un fortunately you posted just half an hour after I'd stopped trying to wash my car. It's ok though, I was using pretty much the same technique - two buckets, pre-rinse, shampoo with mitts and no pressure, rinse, towel dry. It's the same method recommended by Scooby and You Tube.

One problem, though: it's impossible to park round here where there isn't a very old, very tall tree. My TT's bonnet was covered in tree sap and still felt a little rough after washing. The boot lid felt much smoother. I guess I need to wash the bonnet again until it feels smooth?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

FrogPrince said:


> One problem, though: it's impossible to park round here where there isn't a very old, very tall tree. My TT's bonnet was covered in tree sap and still felt a little rough after washing. The boot lid felt much smoother. I guess I need to wash the bonnet again until it feels smooth?


You might want to try a clay bar to help remove the tree sap, this will give it a smooth finish prior to applying your preferred sealant or wax, It will wash off easier subsequent times also.


----------



## FrogPrince (Oct 10, 2010)

I washed my car again last weekend using the recommended method (two buckets, mitts and microfibre etc) but in today's strong sunlight I can see very fine marks along the car's panels, finer than spider's silk.

The lines go in one direction only, because I made sure my mitts and towels went in one direction only. I cleaned the mitts between strokes.

Very frustrating! :x

Is such marking inevitable, no matter what? Are my mitts or microfibre towels to blame?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Swirl marks are inevitable to an extent if your mitt/sponge is dragging hard particles over the surface. If your car's getting very dusty or muddy between washes, it's an idea to give it a blast with a hose or pressure washer to get the worst off. Fine stuff will always be left behind or be stuck to surface treatments like wax.

If you have wax on your car, the marks may actually be in the surface of the wax. You can test this easily: they'll change every time you wipe over the area as the wax is soft and will take patterns from the fibres of the cloth. These marks can look as bad or worse than swirls as they're ultrafine, but they are very dependent on the angle of the observer and the incident light as to whether you see them or not.

You don't need a clay bar to get tree sap off, that's just ridiculous! Clay bars should be used for limited corrections of significant defects only. Also a clay bar can make surface marring worse. Back to saps... most are water soluble, so if you've got fresh sap, a few rinses should get it off. Failing that leave them to soak with some warm water. I've also heard that using ice on them works well too - just freeze them and pop them off. That sounds a bit too much fuss for me. Have a search on the internet, there are loads of tips and tricks - most don't involve any form of abrasion or rubbing of the surface.

Any form of gunk like that, bird cack, etc. is easier to remove if you've got some wax on the car. The coating will also act a a layer between the goo and the paint.


----------



## FrogPrince (Oct 10, 2010)

> If your car's getting very dusty or muddy between washes, it's an idea to give it a blast with a hose or pressure washer to get the worst off.


I _did_ rinse the car before touching it with a mitt, but I did not blast it with a jet of water because some people say that will blast particles into or around the paint. For that reason, they recommend setting the hose attachment to produce a diffuse low-pressure spray of water. Which is what I did.

Does tree sap need to be cleared every week?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

FrogPrince said:


> > If your car's getting very dusty or muddy between washes, it's an idea to give it a blast with a hose or pressure washer to get the worst off.
> 
> 
> I _did_ rinse the car before touching it with a mitt, but I did not blast it with a jet of water because some people say that will blast particles into or around the paint. For that reason, they recommend setting the hose attachment to produce a diffuse low-pressure spray of water. Which is what I did.
> ...


Yes. If left it will eat/crack the laquer which is irreversable. Use a clay bar to remove all that is possible to remove contaminent wise, you'll be amazed what comes off.


----------



## FrogPrince (Oct 10, 2010)

> > Does tree sap need to be cleared every week?
> 
> 
> Yes.


Bugger.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Doesn't matter what method I use - I've tried them all - seems like with black cars you are going to get a degree of fine scratches or swirls especially when the car is in the sun.

Don't buy black?!


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

leenx said:


> Doesn't matter what method I use - I've tried them all - seems like with black cars you are going to get a degree of fine scratches or swirls especially when the car is in the sun.
> 
> Don't buy black?!


THIS ^^^^ I've never owned a car I really cared about before this one and thought I was being so anal when cleaning it. Got through the winter ok and then when the sun finally came out in April I see swirl marks all over the car :x

I've stopped caring - they're only tiny swirl marks and life's to short to care about them. I love black and don't regret buying it (and will probably buy black again next time).


----------

